# Hedge for horses field.............



## mandk (23 March 2008)

<font color="blue"> Does anyone know of a fast growing, horse friendly hedge?.......

............ one part of our fields is quite open to the public and we want to grow a hedge along here to keep people out, but more to hide the field and give the horses more shelter.

Thanks in advance.

Kate  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## JM07 (23 March 2008)

beech hedge is good.....


----------



## kerilli (23 March 2008)

there isn't really anything native, good for horses and quick-growing. hawthorn takes a few years at least to look like anything at all, and horses love eating beech (well, mine did!)
fwiw, i've planted some ley-llandi along my arena because i know it will grow at a phenomenal rate and be a great wind-break (which is desperately needed) but i know it'll take a lot of effort to keep it under control once it gets big, and it's also got to be fenced off from the horses, obviously.


----------



## dwi (23 March 2008)

I'd go for hawthorn. Yes it will take a while to grow but even when it isn't fully formed it would still be very prickly to climb through. Even in winter it provides a good think wind break ad most importantly it doesn't do youy horse any harm if they eat it


----------



## Sprout (23 March 2008)

How about a Hawthorn and Holly mix.


----------



## Donkeymad (23 March 2008)

There is a commonly used, prickly bush that is great for hedges, but I'm damned if I can remember the name 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Lleylandii are of course poisonous so, as Kerilli says, must be fenced off from the horses.
I'll come back when I remember


----------



## help1 (23 March 2008)

A bit off the wall and don't think it is dangerous to horses but what about willow, grows quite quickly and you can weave it as it grows to provide a really good barrier. Tends to like to keep its feel damp though


----------



## peter1959 (24 March 2008)

I bought hawthorne at about 5ft but they were soon nibbled down to 2ft


----------



## Helen010382 (24 March 2008)

what about blackthorn??   Then you will get sloes and be able to make your own sloe gin?? 

That is what I plan to do this year when I plant some more hedging!


----------



## Marilyn (24 March 2008)

I'm researching this on the web now...we've put some hawthorn in but I'm looking for something everygreen to form a proper visual barrier...I will be watching this post closely!!


----------



## Tia (24 March 2008)

I'm also looking at planting lots of trees in one of my fields.  I am considering using Eastern Red Cedar as we have a field and forest full of the things!  Planning to have a digger here for a few days to dig out some 5ft trees and hopefully replant them....hoping they survive, if not, plenty more where they come from!  They are poisonous obviously however our horses know this as cedars are everywhere over here and the horses don't touch them.


----------



## Enfys (25 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what about blackthorn??   Then you will get sloes and be able to make your own sloe gin?? 

That is what I plan to do this year when I plant some more hedging! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aren't blackthorns the ones with the terrible thorns that get infected if they go in? Or is that buckthorn I am thinking of?

Like Tia we just go into the woods and uproot fir trees for windbreaks, and cut aspen saplings for fencing/windbreaks. If you jam the thick end in the ground the majority of them grow again, willows will do that too. Willows are also good for sucking up some of your excess water, horses DO love willow bark though.


----------



## miller (25 March 2008)

Be careful with Leylandii - our local council will not allow them for hedging - uk native species only. When we got our PP for arena one of the stipulations was a hede along road edge (next job on list!) and they adivsed that leylandii were not allowed as not native and would be removed if planted  
	
	
		
		
	


	





We wanted native anyway so not a problem there - we've got enough bleeding leylandii from previous owners that are a sod to manage as they lat them get higher than the electric lines and about 8ft across


----------



## equity (27 March 2008)

HI, How about a mix of hawthorn, dog rose and beech. The dog rose is very prickly for people, and the horses can eat the hips in the autumn. ( use plastic cuffs to protect until established)


----------

